# New tire question



## Deep Ellum (Dec 6, 2009)

Does anyone know what's the biggest tires that will fit a 2004 foreman 450 without a lift? I'd like to get some new tires, larger. I think maybe 27" ?? Thanks


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

i have some buddies running 26s on his rancher 420 it looks like it may be able to fit a 27.


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

Before I lifted my old foreman I ran 26" ITP 589's and it did real well.


----------



## BrandonB (Jun 28, 2009)

had a buddy of mine fit 27x12x12 outlaws on his 450 and no lift and no cutting


----------

